# We Have Puppies!!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Deja finished delivering (we hope) at 4:30 this afternoon! She had the first one around 10:00 this morning, after keeping me awake all night thinking she was going to have them at any moment. Instead, she waited until I'd gone back to my bed to grab a few hours of sleep to start having them. LoL I had been laying on the bed in the whelping room, but of course got very little sleep all night. We gave her a shot of oxytocin at 12:15 because she hadn't even been trying to have the rest, and she popped out 3 more, at 12:55, 1:09, and 1:29. We gave another shot at 3:15 because she wasn't looking like she was having any more contractions, and she had one at 3:35 and another at 4:14. She had number 7 at 4:30, and we gave her one more shot at 5:00, to make sure there were no more (and to clean her out if there weren't) and she hasn't had any more (or tried), so we think she's probably finished.

Not the greatest pics, but I'll get better ones later, when I clean out all the papers and put some towels down.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The second picture, she looks pretty bright and cheerful. The first, she's like "God, this sucks." Don't be shy with the pictures! ;-)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Who's the Daddy?

Congrats...


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats on the little ones.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll take more pictures tomorrow, when everyone is dry.

Jerry, the sire is Schutz von Bail Bonding


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Jerry, the sire is Schutz von Bail Bonding[/quote ]He has a stong pedigree. Does he have any titles?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Kristen. I'll be in Hendersonville next month. Maybe I'll drop in and see the little monsters.

Howard


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, good job Deja!! 

so kristen, males:females? they all look dark, but i think every GSD pup in the world looks dark at birth.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jack, I like his pedigree too. Good looking dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

His former owner couldn't handle him, so no, he isn't titled yet, but both dogs should be titled very soon. They both kind of 'missed the boat' because of their former owners. I'm hoping to try for a 1 on Deja by the end of the year. The only reason I agreed to go ahead and breed her first was because of the deal made with her former owner to split 2 litters. 

We have 4 males and 3 females. I'm going to weigh them today so I'll let you know about who is what color then. I think we have a little bit of everything as far as that goes, but it's hard to tell when they're still wet. 

Howard, I'm actually in Candler, but let me know!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Kristen, who will be handling this male now? Is he to hard or what are the circumstances with him? The genetics are in place for the right handler to title him for sure.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

As far as I know, Butch will. He is a totally different dog from the day Butch got him. Yes, he's a tad on the stubborn side, but he is clear in the head now, whereas he wasn't before. 


As for the puppies, we lost one last night. I'm not sure how, because it was REALLY warm in that room, but four of the puppies were cold and nearly unresponsive when I checked in on them yesterday afternoon. They had been fine just an hour or two earlier. I ended up rushing them to the emergency vet, where they stayed overnight because they were dehydrated, cold, and hypoglycemic. That's where the one puppy died, which was strange because he was the largest and the warmest, but I guess it just wasn't meant for him to be a part of this world right now. They all nursed on mom when I brought them home, but I may still have to supplement them with Esbilac if they don't start eating more. They are still a bit dehydrated, but I can't exactly FORCE them to nurse if they won't take a nipple. I can at least hold the bottle nipple in their mouths and dribble formula down their throats, which is what had to be done with one of them who did not want to nurse on mom initially after being brought home. They are about half the size of the other three at this point.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

you may want to seriously consider tube feeding at this point to avoid any further losses. I also always keep some karo syrup on hand to instantly treat hypogycemia sp?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I did end up tube feeding two of them - still lost one more, though. I was a bit concerned about it from the very beginning, though; it was TINY tiny. I only had to tube a couple of times, and that was with a sugar solution to perk up the one, and then I bottle fed it every 2 hours until this afternoon. It was unusually active, so I put it back on mom and it went to TOWN. I will probably still have to supplement it and the other itty bitty with the bottle, since the other three outweigh them by 8 ounces.

Is it possible for eggs to be fertilized on different days?? I thought they all 'dropped' at once.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hi Kristen,

Sorry to hear about the loss of the pup. Hang in there.

I bought my classic car in Candler last year......waaaaay up in the hills. Thought I was being set up for a few minutes there. Being legally armed to the teeth is a great feeling when you get those uneasy feelings of paranoia. 

Howard


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, come now, Candler isn't THAT bad (yes there are parts that can get scary if you're not a local - or even if you ARE! :lol: ). I live in a relatively well developed part, though, so no worries. 


The pups seem to be doing much better today. The one I was bottle feeding all night and this morning is now with mom, as of 2:45 this afternoon, and very happy. Mom's milk I'm sure tastes better than - and is probably more nutritious than - the formula I was having to feed! I will supplement with the formula if I need to, with both little ones. The other has been with mom since the first scare and I've just been making sure it gets to nurse since the other three are so much bigger. 

The difference in weight between that little one and the bigger ones is 8 ounces. The bigger ones are about a pound, whereas the two little ones are between 7 and 8 ounces. 

Here are a couple of pictures that show the size differences:




























I'm going to sleep in there again tonight, JUST IN CASE, but I think we may be on our way out of the woods...


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies! They all look great now 
Julie


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea daddy has a super ped but I may be partial since he is full brother to my dogs mother Jazzmine vom Ausland. How did this dog get the Bail Bond name? :???: Jazzy's owner is slow getting her titles too but she is coming along (working on her 2). Many times he has been told the dog is better than the handler. Comments like WUSV dog in the right hands. My little female is going to be just like mommy, I think. Allot different than her brother from the B litter same mother. 

Sorry to hear about the loss of pups. Happens sometimes. Best of luck with the rest.

Oh, who owns Schutz now? I was just asking about siblings of Jazzmine but her owner wasn't aware of any in the states except the one with the funny name...LOL I'm in love with the predigree on her and more impressed with every dog I see out of her. Would be nice to know more about her full brother.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I _believe_ Schutz' owner (a guy named Mark ___? who lives in Shelby, NC) is going to sign Schutz over to my trainer, Butch England, in exchange for one of the male puppies. He is a bail bondsman, so I guess that's where the 'von Bail Bonding' came from. Who knows. It's a bit silly.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I hope Schutz goes somewhere he will be used to his potential. If he is half as impressive as Jazzmine, his potential is great.


----------

